
Recreating the Fool's Mate Chess Move with CSS Grid - skilled
https://www.chenhuijing.com/blog/recreating-the-fools-mate-chess-move-with-css-grid/
======
perilunar
> If you’re expecting some really smart solution to this problem, I’m sorry to
> disappoint but my solution is the most un-smart of all. Each piece that
> needed to move was in its own grid, and all the grids were stacked on top of
> each other with positioning.

Yeah, definitely a weird and complicated way to solve the problem. Much
simpler to just use absolute positions for the pieces and a grid or background
image for the board.

------
fortran77
It's really important to view this in Firefox otherwise you won't see what
it's supposed to look like!

